

Anti-Patent Trolling Patent - blackhole
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220080270152%22.PGNR.&OS=DN%2F20080270152&RS=DN%2F20080270152

======
blackhole
From the description of the patent: "The inventor and the assignee of this
patent have no intention of applying the techniques described herein
offensively but instead intend to use the patent defensively to discourage
patent trolls and the like from extortionist practices."

